# Cr-Downgrader/unbricker (3.1 To 3.0.1)



## ChiefzReloaded (Jun 29, 2011)

I have been in and out of the hospital and haven't got much done on the BL but I will. I see many posts asking about the downgrader to 3.0.1 with the SBK I released but no one has posted it. So here ya guys go. CR-Downgrader/Unbricker Download it, unzip it, open a terminal within the unzipped directory. Put the slate into nvflash mode and connect the USB cable. Either run the sh or open it and then copy and paste the full string cmd in the terminal. This will use the SBK to allow a reflash of all the partitions and set you back to original 3.0.1. This will NOT however unlock the BL at this point but it is what it is.

Secondly... I haven't used my slate in a while and just came back to it in the hospital and now netflix wont work? I had a working version even after the 3.1 update. Anyone manage to get the new ones working. DDMS throws DRM errors and all that jazz and I am wondering if anything has been achieved with this. Maybe replacing the old DRM certs? OMX libs? There are even DRM libs as well. I dont have a system dump of 3.0.1 to grab old files and play with them currently at my disposal. Anyways let me know if anyone has a working netflix set up as of now on 3.1. Thanks... -CR

Edit: I am now running 3.0.1 again, with my CRF-Bawse OC-UV-CFQ-DL-NEON-CIFS beta 2 kernel FLASHED, not just booted, and the bootloader lock is gone. Netflix DRM errors gone as well, titanium backup fixed etc etc.... If anyone is interested hit me on twitter, gtalk, or gmail... You will lose all of your internal storage stuff so that you will have to back up, but other than that my device is like new again with all our old mods etc. 3.2 didnt bring me enough to keep it if I could bypass the BL issue. And I did it seems. Soooo... With that said, I will be working on a bootstrap app for the recovery from the sd card, and since ICS source is here, push on with that. I know LG wont any time soon. Cheers -CR
__________________


----------



## Deez1234 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for all of the hard work CR! I'm sure this will be useful to many people.

P.S. COME BACK TO IRC!


----------



## drtechy (Aug 29, 2011)

Awesome CR, looking forward to the possibility of some ICS on this puppy.


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

Sweet CR! I hit you up on G+, if we can get those final steps to revert the B|L, I'll finally post all the info to revert and unlock. Hope to start seeing you in IRC again soon. We looking to go CM9 with this device and start rolling with them? That'd be awesome! Thanks.


----------



## dlamber7 (Jul 18, 2011)

I can start helping out too. Ill jump on irc when im able and see what we can get going. May save me from getting rid of this device lol.

Sent from my LG-V909 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

dlamber7 said:


> I can start helping out too. Ill jump on irc when im able and see what we can get going. May save me from getting rid of this device lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V909 using RootzWiki Forums


Ugh, yes, please do. Contact me when you get there.


----------

